

The post about entrepreneurs that was never supposed to be published - Duskic
http://duskic.com/the-post-about-entrepreneurs-that-was-never-supposed-to-be-published/

======
nickler
Hey, it's frustrating isn't it? I remember my first year with my first
business. I remember feeling so alone, so unappreciated, and so completely
overwhelmed by the stakes of the game.

I remember that they were the best years of my life.

10 years later, after reaching the success i craved, the validation, and the
confidence of knowing I could do it again, I sold everything and started from
scratch.

I haven't had an income for 2 years, I've never been in more debt, and I've
heard 'no' from hundreds, 'get more customers' from thousands, and been
ignored by millions.

Also, I've never felt more successful.

Entrepreneurship is hard, but that's why I love it. Everyone expects you to
fail, the incumbents build walled gardens, customers want you to work for
free, and your friends don't believe you're smart enough, focused enough, or
have what it takes.

It's our job to stand alone against a crowd, and when the wave of dissent and
disbelief has crashed over us, stand steadfast.

Our refusal to accept the status quo is an insult to those who have built a
life around it, and while they never accept us as one of them, they eventually
respect us for refusing to buckle, and join the herd.

You said you might take some flack for this article, but you shouldn't. You
described the feelings we all have quite succinctly. I just hope I can remind
you of the other feelings that might keep you focused, and forging ahead.

Best of luck.

